# Mac av input in



## DonOfChron (Dec 1, 2004)

Is there anyway to send av (audio visual) or jsut visual input into my mac say from a ps2 or an xbox to the swivel base imac


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You might be able to use a video capture device. Formac makes one.


----------

